# 76ers' summer league thread..



## Coatesvillain

> Philadelphia, Pa. - June 30, 2007 - The Philadelphia 76ers will host a four-day summer mini-camp for rookies and free agents from Monday, July 2, through Thursday, July 5, at the Sixers Practice Facility, in preparation for the 2007 NBA Summer League in Las Vegas (July 6-11) and the 2007 Rocky Mountain Revue (July 12-20) in Salt Lake City.
> 
> The team will depart for Las Vegas immediately following the practice on Thursday, July 5. Among the players expected to participate in this year's summer league competition are 2007 NBA Draft acquisitions Derrick Byars, Herbert Hill, Jason Smith and Thaddeus Young, along with Louis Amundson, Rodney Carney, Bobby Jones, Shavlik Randolph and Louis Williams.
> 
> The Sixers tip-off their five-game schedule in Las Vegas on Friday, July 6, at 4 p.m. (EDT) against San Antonio. All of the Sixers games will be played at the Cox Pavilion on the campus of the University of Nevada Las Vegas. Comcast SportsNet will televise three of the NBA Summer League games: Monday, July 9, vs. Golden State (8 p.m.); Tuesday, July 10, vs. L.A. Lakers (8 p.m.); and Wednesday, July 11, vs. Phoenix (8 p.m.).
> 
> Following the game on Wednesday, July 11, the 76ers will travel to Salt Lake City for a six-game slate, opening on Friday, July 13, against Chicago at 4:30 pm. (EDT). All Rocky Mountain Revue games will be played at the Lifetime Activities Center located on the Redwood Campus of Salt Lake Community College.
> 
> 2007 NBA Summer League Schedule (Cox Pavilion - Las Vegas)
> Fri, July 6 4 p.m. vs. San Antonio
> Sat, July 7 6 p.m. vs. Detroit
> Mon, July 9 8 p.m. vs. Golden State (CSN)
> Tue, July 10 8 p.m. vs. L.A. Lakers (CSN)
> Wed, July 11 8 p.m. vs. Phoenix (CSN)
> 
> 2007 Rocky Mountain Revue Schedule (Lifetime Activities Center - Salt Lake City)
> Fri, July 13 6:30 p.m. vs. San Antonio
> Sat, July 14 9 p.m. vs. Utah
> Mon, July 16 4:15 p.m. vs. Chicago
> Tue, July 17 6:30 p.m. vs. San Antonio
> Wed, July 18 TBD vs. Dallas
> Fri, July 20 2 p.m. vs. Atlanta
> 
> PHILADELPHIA 76ERS: 2007 Summer League Roster
> No. Player Pos. HT WT DOB Yrs. Pro From
> 4 Derrick Byars G/F 6-7 220 4/25/84 R Vanderbilt
> 11 Bobby Jones F 6-7 215 1/9/84 1 Washington
> 14 Jason Smith C/F 7-0 240 3/2/86 R Colorado State
> 20 Louis Amundson F 6-9 225 12/7/82 1 UNLV
> 21 Edin Bavcic F 6-10 230 6/5/84 R Bosnia
> 23 Louis Williams G 6-1 175 10/27/86 2 South Gwinnett HS (Ga.)
> 25 Rodney Carney F 6-7 205 4/15/84 1 Memphis
> 30 Thaddeus Young F 6-8 220 6/21/88 R Georgia Tech
> 35 Herbert Hill F/C 6-10 240 10/1/84 R Providence
> 42 Shavlik Randolph F 6-10 240 11/24/83 3 Duke
> 
> Summer League Rookie Free Agent Invites
> No. Player Pos. HT WT DOB From (D-League Experience)
> 50 Christian Burns C/F 6-9 240 9/4/85 Philadelphia U.
> 41 John Cox G/F 6-5 210 7/6/81 San Francisco
> 40 Rashad Jones-Jennings F 6-8 230 8/31/84 Arkansas-Little Rock
> 5 Gerry McNamara G 6-2 180 8/20/83 Syracuse (Bakersfield Jam: 2006-07)
> 31 Dustin Salisbery G 6-8 210 10/19/84 Temple


LINK


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

From the summer league invites, I'm rooting for Dustin Salisbery out of temple. Gerry Mcnamara is just a very poor man's Steve Kerr and I want no part of it. Dustin's at least 6'8, and who knows, maybe he can play a bit of point? If he can, he'd be a nice guy to have for when Derrick Byers gets injured and we need a new third string PG. I also want to see development in the games of Louis Williams and Edin Bavacic, two guys that tore up the Summer league last year, and Louis especially, who played well during the final straches.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Gerry McNamara works out..


> It was just about a year ago this time when we were telling you that Gerry McNamara was going down to Orlando to join the Magic for their NBA Summer league. Will it be the Sixers from Philadelphia this year?
> 
> After a solid season playing in the NBDL for the Bakersfield Jam, Gerry was working out for the ‘76ers down in Philadelphia Monday. He will play with the Sixers in their summer leagues and try to make a name for himself so he can get a contract with some NBA team, even if the Sixers don't feel he is right for them.
> 
> Gerry's been working out in California for the past month or so and has had offers from teams overseas, but obviously the Scranton product wants to stay close to home, and he's sure glad he's getting a look from the team he grew up watching.
> 
> “This was definitely a big step for me. I’m very familiar with Philadelphia, the city and follow the team. So being here is definitely a privilege and honor for me. My agent called me the day after the draft and said ‘how’d you like to go to Philly?’ and I said that I would like it, so here I am,” McNamara said.


LINK

I believe this is only for local interest, because Gerry McNamara isn't close to being an NBA player.


----------



## dcrono3

I like how the Sixers are playing in 2 leagues this summer, as opposed to playing in none 2 (?) years ago. It should help them get a better idea how good the swingmen are.


----------



## BEEZ

Sixerfanforlife said:


> From the summer league invites, I'm rooting for Dustin Salisbery out of temple. Gerry Mcnamara is just a very poor man's Steve Kerr and I want no part of it. Dustin's at least 6'8, and who knows, maybe he can play a bit of point? If he can, he'd be a nice guy to have for when Derrick Byers gets injured and we need a new third string PG. I also want to see development in the games of Louis Williams and Edin Bavacic, two guys that tore up the Summer league last year, and Louis especially, who played well during the final straches.


Why do you keep thinking Byars is a PG. Hes more a 2/3 than 1/2. How do you know Byars is going to get hurt. Where do you come up with these things from?


----------



## BEEZ

Coatesvillain said:


> Gerry McNamara works out..
> 
> 
> LINK
> 
> I believe this is only for local interest, because Gerry McNamara isn't close to being an NBA player.


Him and John Cox both. They are both garbage. John Cox claim to fame is that hes the cousin of Kobe Bryant. Way to go John


----------



## Coatesvillain

BEEZ said:


> Him and John Cox both. They are both garbage. John Cox claim to fame is that hes the cousin of Kobe Bryant. Way to go John


Ah, I knew I heard his name somewhere before.

He graduated two years ago didn't he? I was confused when they listed San Francisco as if he just came from there this season.


----------



## Coatesvillain

> The veterans at the 76ers' minicamp yesterday had a much different look from the rookies. There was a confidence to the older players and a wide-eyed look to the rookies as they prepared for two weeks of summer-league competition starting Friday in Las Vegas and then continuing to Utah.
> 
> Double-session workouts were scheduled for yesterday and today, with single sessions tomorrow and Thursday at the Philadelphia College of Osteopathic Medicine.
> 
> The veteran Sixers included forwards Rodney Carney, Shavlik Randolph, Bobby Jones and Louis Amundson along with guard Lou Williams.
> 
> Even though the media got to view only the final 15 minutes of the workout, the older players seemed to have the upper hand.
> 
> "They are showing more confidence," coach Maurice Cheeks said about his veterans. ". . . As veterans, they have to take control of the situation and not think they have made it."
> 
> Carney, a first-round pick last year, averaged 6.6 points and 1.9 rebounds as a rookie.
> 
> "I'm more prepared and trying to get better in all aspects of the game so I can perform better for the team," he said.
> 
> Forward Thaddeus Young, the 12th overall pick in the NBA draft out of Georgia Tech, said he realized this is much different from college. "Everything is more physical and guys are much bigger at this level," he said.
> 
> Cheeks does not expect Young to dominate from the start.
> 
> "He's only 19 - so young - and intangibles will come," Cheeks said. "At this point, he is trying to learn the game."





> Randolph is not likely to make the trip to Las Vegas, Cheeks said. Randolph suffered a dislocated and broken left ankle in practice on Nov. 30. . . .


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain

> Rodney Carney became acquainted with Thaddeus Young two years ago.
> 
> Then a junior small forward at Memphis, Carney used to play pickup games with Young — a junior at Mitchell High in Memphis at the time.
> 
> “He always wanted to guard me because, I guess, he said I was the best player,” Carney said after Monday's first full day of Sixers rookie camp. “He wanted to get better. Now it's like that here, but on a different level.”
> 
> On the professional level, Carney and Young are in the mix for minutes — if not a starting spot — on the wing opposite Andre Iguodala.
> 
> Carney is coming off a rookie season in which he averaged 6.6 points and shot 46.4 percent in 67 games, 35 of which he started.
> 
> Young, the 12th pick in the 2007 draft, wowed the Sixers with his athleticism, character and potential.
> 
> Both players run the floor well and can get to the rim.
> 
> “With Thaddeus and all them, there's some pretty good competition, as we've seen today,” Carney said. “You're going to have to step your game up, and that's what I'm going to do.”
> 
> Carney, 23, has the advantage of experience. He spent four years at Memphis, compared to Young's one season at Georgia Tech. Young is going through his first NBA camp, while Carney is in his second.
> 
> “It was very different,” Young said of his first pro intrasquad scrimmage. “The high school and college levels are so much different than the NBA. Everything's much more physical and the guys are much bigger.”


LINK


----------



## Slizeezyc

Side note, I thought Gerry McNamara played really well in NBDL last year and deserved some sort of call up, no? That's all I heard about last year was him and Amir Johnson.


----------



## DieSlow69

BEEZ said:


> Why do you keep thinking Byars is a PG. Hes more a 2/3 than 1/2. How do you know Byars is going to get hurt. Where do you come up with these things from?



LOL.........SixerfanforLife......Can't live with him......and ya can't live without him


----------



## Coatesvillain

Slizeezyc said:


> Side note, I thought Gerry McNamara played really well in NBDL last year and deserved some sort of call up, no? That's all I heard about last year was him and Amir Johnson.


Yeah here were his averages..

10.8 PPG, 5.2 APG, 2.4 TOPG, 2 RPG, .9 SPG. He shot only 39% from the field, and 30% from three. That's where the warning signs start to show up, he's supposed to be a shooter but he's still very streaky and he's not a pure point.

If he makes the NBA I think it'll be as an end of the bench guy. He has a lot to work on to become rotation worthy. At least that's how I see it, I've been wrong a lot in the past.


----------



## HB

The Sixers official summer league roster is loaded. I doubt any of the invites have any shot at making the team, but hey if Ollie is on the way out, maybe a guy like Gmac could be added.


----------



## Coatesvillain

John Cox wants to earn Sixers spot..



> John Cox, who has an impressive basketball pedigree, enjoyed his two professional seasons in France, but there is nothing like playing at home.
> 
> And in the NBA.
> 
> Cox, who was a standout guard at Philadelphia's Engineering and Science before attending the University of San Francisco, is a long shot to make the 76ers' roster, but he is plugging away in minicamp. He is hoping for an invitation to the summer league in Las Vegas, where the Sixers will begin play Friday.
> 
> "It's been good here in my hometown," Cox said after yesterday morning's workout at the Philadelphia College of Osteopathic Medicine. "I'm familiar with a lot of the staff and some of the players."
> 
> His father, Chubby Cox, was a Philadelphia Public League star at Roxborough who attended Villanova for two years and finished his career at San Francisco.
> 
> And Cox has a cousin by the name of Kobe Bryant, with whom he has remained close throughout the years.
> 
> "Kobe is always encouraging me and telling me to keep working," said Cox, who added that after his summer-league duties, he expects to work out with his cousin.
> 
> For now, Cox is working at point guard. At 6-foot-5, he has the height to play the position and the versatility to move to shooting guard. In 34 games for Le Havre of the French League, he averaged 14.4 points, 3.6 rebounds and 2.7 assists this year.
> 
> "It's been a good experience, even off the court - a different culture and different way of life," Cox said.
> 
> But?
> 
> "It's not the NBA, which is everybody's goal," he said.
> 
> Cox, who will turn 26 on Friday, wasn't drafted in 2005 after his senior year at San Francisco. This is his first NBA camp, and he has caught the eye of Sixers coach Maurice Cheeks.
> 
> "When you are looking at the point-guard position, you are looking for a guy who can run your basketball team, defend the point-guard position, and make his other teammates comfortable, and he does that extremely well," Cheeks said.
> 
> Cox hopes it is well enough to earn him a trip to Las Vegas.
> 
> Notes. Cheeks expects to take 12 players to Las Vegas. The veterans and draft choices make up nine of those spots, since Shavlik Randolph isn't expected to play as he recovers from an ankle injury. That means Syracuse's Gerry McNamara, Temple's Dustin Salisbery, Arkansas-Little Rock's Rashad Jones-Jennings (the NCAA rebounding leader), Cox, and Philadelphia University's Christian Burns appear to be battling for the final spots. . . .


LINK


----------



## BEEZ

One guy to keep our eye on is Christian Burns. He has a ton of talent, hes no scrub just played at a DII school here in Philly. Im going to be keeping my eye on him


----------



## Coatesvillain

Vegas Summer league games will be webcasted on NBA.com

http://www.nba.com/summerleague2007/schedule/index.html


----------



## Coatesvillain

BEEZ said:


> One guy to keep our eye on is Christian Burns. He has a ton of talent, hes no scrub just played at a DII school here in Philly. Im going to be keeping my eye on him


He didn't make the cut for the Sixers summer league squad.


----------



## Coatesvillain

> Having endured five days of conditioning-oriented workouts, the Sixers' rookies and free agents headed west Thursday.
> 
> This afternoon at 4 p.m. against the Spurs in Las Vegas, they'll play the first of 11 summer league games in the span of 15 days.
> 
> For team president Billy King, coach Maurice Cheeks, vice president of basketball operations Tony DiLeo and company, it's a chance to see how their young players stack up against other teams' rookies and free agents.
> 
> “Obviously, we want to see how our draft picks compete against other NBA players,” said Cheeks after Thursday's final workout. “For the most part, it's for people trying to make the team.”
> 
> For the Sixers' young guys, it's a chance to see how far they've come and how far they have to go.
> 
> In scrimmages the media was permitted to watch this week, second-year swingman Rodney Carney, second-year power forward Louis Amundson and third-year point guard Louis Williams were the most effective Sixers.
> 
> That's no surprise, since those three have been through these camps and have experience in NBA games. Carney might have been the best of the lot.
> 
> click here
> 
> “I told Rodney right away, just from me watching film on him, that he could be a player like Shawn Marion,” said former Sixer Aaron McKie, who helped coach this week while he decides if he wants to continue playing. Roster moves
> 
> The Sixers trimmed the roster they'll take to Las Vegas to 13 by waiving Philadelphia University power forward Christian Burns. That means Temple shooting guard Dustin Salisbery made the squad.
> 
> Free agent Gerry McNamara (sprained right ankle) missed Thursday's workout and is expected to sit out a minimum of the first two games in Vegas.


LINK


----------



## DamDweller

The link to watch the game is up. It is right below the scoreboard. I hope it helps you all out.

http://www.nba.com/summerleague2007/scoreboard.jsp


----------



## LineOFire

It's not working for me. No streaming from WMP it just sits on "Ready". Anyone else getting it?


----------



## Coatesvillain

I was thinking I was the only one it wasn't working for. This really sucks.


----------



## DamDweller

It is working now. It wasn't working for me but then I closed the window and clicked watch again and it worked. Sixers are up 17 to 5 last time it showed the score.


----------



## DamDweller

I wish they would give the numbers on the box score so I knew who was who.


----------



## LineOFire

Coatesvillain said:


> I was thinking I was the only one it wasn't working for. This really sucks.


I got it working by opening Windows Media Player then clicking File > Open URL... and pasting in the stream: http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11562/500_nba-liveevent_060611.asx.

I don't know about the Sixers roster but the Spurs have their summer league roster posted with player numbers at: http://www.nba.com/spurs/news/summerleague_070705.html


----------



## Coatesvillain

Lou Williams is still a work in progress at the point. He keeps taking the ball to the elbow and picking it up and looking for someone to bail him out. Makes it too easy for the other team to trap him.


----------



## DamDweller

LineOFire said:


> I got it working by opening Windows Media Player then clicking File > Open URL... and pasting in the stream: http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11562/500_nba-liveevent_060611.asx.
> 
> I don't know about the Sixers roster but the Spurs have their summer league roster posted with player numbers at: http://www.nba.com/spurs/news/summerleague_070705.html



Thanks for the information LineOFire!


----------



## Coatesvillain

On the court for the Sixers now are..

23 - Lou Williams
25 - Rodney Carney
11 - Bobby Jones
20 - Louis Amundson
14 - Jason Smith


----------



## HB

I just started watching. How has Jason Smith looked out there?


----------



## Coatesvillain

Well I started watching at the beginning of the second, and he didn't really get in until later in the quarter. Edin Bavcic played a lot of the time.


----------



## DamDweller

Amundson has been very active. I have seen him all over the court. Looks like he is a decent free throw shooter too. He has only 1 foul too.


----------



## DamDweller

Carney with the floater! Wow, he looked out of control but definitely made that shot.


----------



## DamDweller

What's the deal with this Amundson guy? He seems to be doing well, but he is kinda old too. Got any info?


----------



## Coatesvillain

> LAS VEGAS - The TV cameras were lined up yesterday after the 76ers' 65-61 win over San Antonio in their summer-league opener, waiting for, of all people, Sixers forward Louis Amundson.
> 
> After scoring 16 points and grabbing 11 rebounds, Amundson was in demand. He remains popular in these parts because of his college days at UNLV, and he might stick around Philadelphia for more than last year's cameo if he continues his specialty - banging the boards and providing unending energy.
> 
> "He can really bring a team energy, and he did that when he got on the court last year and did it [yesterday]," said Sixers coach Maurice Cheeks, who is using assistant Bernard Smith to run the team in Las Vegas.
> 
> Amundson, who was the MVP of the NBA Developmental League last season, played just 10 games and a total of 87 minutes for the Sixers.
> 
> Since the season ended, he has been a regular at the Philadelphia College of Osteopathic Medicine, working on improving his game.
> 
> Yesterday, the 24-year-old was treated like a true NBA star, with several postgame television interviews.
> 
> "It feels good, playing here and being able to contribute on the court," Amundson said. "It's great to see familiar faces."
> 
> He hopes to see more familiar faces in the fall - those of his Sixers teammates. There is a feeling that Amundson not only has a chance to make the team but also to receive meaningful minutes.
> 
> He shot just 4 for 12 yesterday, and while not known for his offense, Amundson even hit a shot from the perimeter.
> 
> "I want to show I can do more," he said.
> 
> Young's debut. The statistics weren't eye-popping, but 19-year-old first-round pick Thaddeus Young saw positives in his first game as a professional.
> 
> Selected No. 12 in the first round, the 6-foot-8 Young came off the bench to score five points (2-for-6 shooting) and grab two rebounds in the Sixers' win.
> 
> "It was great being out there," he said. "It's much more physical than the college game, but I think I held my own out there."
> 
> Young scored his first field goal as a pro in the second quarter, when he used a crossover dribble that gave him room to hit a baseline jumper.
> 
> "I saw the guy ready to take a charge, and I decided to give him a quick crossover and go around him and shoot," he said.
> 
> Young knows there is plenty to work on.
> 
> "I've got to pick up my offensive intensity on the court," he said. "I was a little timid, but it will come with time."


LINK



> Louis Williams saved his best for last.
> 
> Williams' dunk with 29 seconds left lifted the 76ers over the San Antonio Spurs yesterday in the inaugural game of the NBA Summer League.
> 
> Williams finished with a game-high 19 points (6-for-11 from the floor) in 36 minutes of action.
> 
> Bobby Jones (11 points) gave the Sixers the lead for good at 61-59 with a three-pointer from the left wing with 1:55 left in the game. After an offensive foul by Spurs center Jackie Butler, the Sixers iced the game with the final four points.
> 
> The Sixers led by as many as 14 points early on, but the Spurs got back in the game with a 19-12 third quarter. Butler scored five straight during a 6-0 spurt to give the NBA champions their biggest lead of the game, 53-48, in the third.
> 
> UNLV product Louis Amundson chipped in 16 points (4-12 FG) and a game-high 11 rebounds in the win as he works to return to the NBA.
> 
> "I'm just trying to work hard and play as well as I can," said Amundson, who appeared in 11 NBA games with the Sixers and Jazz last season. "I understand that the [NBA Development League] is different from the NBA. It's a big step up. I'm just trying to work on my game and work hard, that's all I can do."
> 
> First-round pick Thaddeus Young scored five points.
> 
> "It was great being out there playing," said Young, taken 12th overall out of Georgia Tech. "Much more physical than the college game, but I think I held my own and did all right."


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain

Looks like all the progress that Lou Williams had at the end of the regular season has gone down the drain. With lesser talent around him and vs lesser competition he's settling back into the mode of a scorer.

What we know about him is that he can get into the lane at will (he was getting to the line almost at will Vs the pros), but everything else has reset. I'm kinda disappointed in his approach to summer league, this is where he's supposed to work on running the team and continue to develop his skills as a point. What good does his putting up 32 points do? We already knew he was capable of this.

Hopefully the coaches instill the importance of him developing his PG skills, that is the difference between him being a potential starter and a reserve. As of right now he's a poor man's Tony Parker, but I think even Parker (as a rookie) was more capable of creating for others.

I still think he's better than Taurean Green, but he needs to start playing like he played at the end of last year and improve on that.


----------



## Slizeezyc

Lou looked a lot better tonight vs GS. That may be chalked up to playing even more up tempo, but he was looking to pass much more and was getting into the lane quite easily.

And personally I don't think Lou will ever be the answer at PG. If he can be an Ellis or Boykins type I wouldn't complain at all since finding some good bench scoring is certainly a need.


----------



## HB

Thad Young is a very skilled player


----------



## lw32

I'd rather see Williams become a spark off the bench too. I don't see him as a PG, and don't see any need to mold him into one. Let him come off the bench and add a scoring punch. Like what the Warriors had with Ellis when he wasn't starting.


----------



## Coatesvillain

So basically have him as another Willie Green?

Yeah, I'm not feeling that too much.. of course I didn't want him in the first place.


----------



## croco

At least he is finally coming alive after being buried on the bench for two years.


----------



## Dizmatic

I think Lou Williams truly does need to work on his game as a *point guard*. He has a great opportunity to cement his place with the Sixers as the backup point guard and possibly more if he develops his game the way it needs to be. He has a good model in Andre Miller as to how you can be very effective without scoring tons of points. Obviously he can put the ball in the hoop, but I believe his penetration can really make him a speedy, effective playmaker. He needs to make up his mind as to what type of player he wants to be. I think if he grooms himself more into a PG, his value will increase around the league.


----------



## Slizeezyc

Coatesvillain said:


> So basically have him as another Willie Green?
> 
> Yeah, I'm not feeling that too much.. of course I didn't want him in the first place.


Well he wouldn't be shoehorned into a starter, he's an undersized two. Plus he is quicker than Willie, and won't sit on the outside like Willie. If he could provide energy and scoring off the bench that's the big thing. If his best attributes are athleticism, getting into the lane and to the rim then use them. His PG skills are never going to be great, so use his best skill....Plus they would never trust him as the starter in a few years, nor would/will he get much time behind Andre as a backup PG.


----------



## Coatesvillain

He's the primary backup at PG right now. So I'd guess he's going to be seeing at least 10-15 minutes per night.

I've never really expected him to be a starting PG, but he needs to be efficient when running the offense. We already knew he was capable of scoring at will on this level, that's why I'm dissapointed that he's looking to score so much now. I always looked at summer league as the place where young players work to improve their weaknesses. Wins and losses don't matter as much as development.

Also how he's played kinda contradicts what he was saying before they went to Vegas.


----------



## Dizmatic

I like the fact that Louis Williams can penetrate in the lane and draw fouls. He had 22 free throw attempts yesterday. What I didn't see is his point guard skills, being able to get guys good looks. There was alot of isolation, one-on-one going on. He still looks to score too often.


----------



## lw32

Coatesvillain said:


> So basically have him as another Willie Green?
> 
> Yeah, I'm not feeling that too much.. of course I didn't want him in the first place.


I'd trade Green.

I don't see Williams changing. He's never going to develop into a PG no matter how hard the coaches try. He will look to drive every time. And I don't mind this at all. His ability to score and attract fouls should be used, not hidden on the bench. He needs to attack the hoop every time he has the ball though. Draw fouls. No need for any more long range shots.


----------



## DamDweller

dcrono3 said:


> I like how the Sixers are playing in 2 leagues this summer, as opposed to playing in none 2 (?) years ago. It should help them get a better idea how good the swingmen are.


Just like you said, it makes complete sense to play in summer leagues, and I can't believe the Sixers didn't play in any 2 years ago. That is just crazy. I was reading something online about how almost all of the teams are participating this year and the only one not participating in any summer league is Toronto. What on earth are they thinking? Every team has young players and you want them develop, take the opportunity and let them play!


----------



## Coatesvillain

I read an article where Louis Williams said the reason he has more turnovers now is because he takes more chances in the summer. We'll see.


----------



## Coatesvillain

> TAYLORSVILLE, Utah -- For an ever-so-brief moment this past weekend, young Philadelphia 76ers point guard Louis Williams was pushed away from the summer spotlight.
> 
> It instead fell on brother DayRon, who got married in Memphis, Tenn.
> 
> But Louis was best man, meaning he was obliged to jump through hoops to make it to the wedding. And that he did. July's king of the court left at halftime (with 15 points) of Philly's Rocky Mountain Revue game Friday to catch an early evening flight, missed the Sixers' Saturday game, then was at the airport bright and early Monday morning so he could make to Utah in time for that afternoon's game against Chicago.
> 
> Williams picked up right where he left off -- with one hour's sleep, he said -- by scoring 31 points that included 10-of-16 shooting from the field as the 76ers beat the Bulls 88-77.
> 
> Yet it's not just against Chicago, which got 18 points from former University of Missouri guard Thomas Gardner, and 15 off the bench from Oklahoma State product JamesOn Curry, that Williams has thrived.
> 
> The 2005 McDonald's All-American who jumped straight to the NBA from South Gwinnett (Ga.) High School also averaged 25.2 points over five games earlier this month at the NBA Summer League in Las Vegas -- tops among anyone who played more than one game in Vegas.
> 
> Not that Williams would expect anything less.
> 
> "If I can't figure it out now," he said, "I don't think I ever will."
> 
> The one thing Williams does still have to decipher, it would appear, is how to cut down on turnovers. He drives to the basket sans fear, evidenced by the 16 free throws he took Monday. But he also had a ton of miscues while earning All-Revue honors last summer in Utah, and committed a whopping eight turnovers against the Bulls.
> 
> Even that reality, though, doesn't seem to rattle the No. 45 overall selection from the '05 NBA draft.
> 
> "In these games," said Williams, who averaged 4.3 points in 61 games last season and had his assists-to-turnovers ratio at 2.87-to-1 over last season's final 36 games, "you try to make a pass that you wouldn't normally make during the season."
> 
> The Memphis native seems to have third-season plans in proper perspective, too.
> 
> "I realize that we do have a veteran point guard in front of me in Andre Miller," said Williams, who added he's tried to be "a sponge" playing behind not only pass-first Miller, but also points-happy former Philly guard Allen Iverson. "So I'm trying to establish myself as that backup point guard, and give [Miller] a breather when he needs it, and maintain leads, and gain leads at the same time." To that end, Williams -- who has had his contract option for next season picked up already -- has definite goals in mind for what little remains of his summer.
> 
> "Just becoming comfortable with myself and the things that I'm capable of doing on the basketball court," he said. "This past couple seasons, I've probably been over-thinking things, trying to probably do things outside of my realm. So I've just been trying to do things that I'm capable of doing."
> 
> Which means &#133;
> 
> "Just play," Williams said. "Just play, score the basketball, make open jump shots, get to the rim, get other guys their shots, make the wide-open passes."
> 
> Now if only all that comes as easily during the season as it seems to in the summer for Williams, he may never have to step aside from the spotlight again.
> 
> Unless, that is, someone else asks him to be best man.
> 
> WHO'S HOT: Philadelphia forward Louis Amundson continues to look like the hardest-working player in the Revue.
> 
> Amundson -- who made his NBA debut with Utah last season, but finished the season with the 76ers -- finished with two blocks, six rebounds and 14 points on 6-of-9 field shooting in 27 minutes against Chicago on Monday.
> 
> In three Revue games, he's averaging 10.7 rebounds and 15.3 points while shooting 68.2 percent (15-for-22) from the field.
> 
> The undrafted University of Nevada-Las Vegas product plays as if every minute is his last, and finished Monday's game despite getting battered on a couple different plays. If for some inexplicable reason he doesn't stick with the Sixers, Amundson's heart and hustle alone seem to suggest he should have a roster spot somewhere in the NBA next season.


LINK


----------



## Sliccat

I'm rooting for Louis. I don't know if he's a starter, but he's a much better second round pick than you guys gave him credit for.


----------



## BEEZ

I like Amundson, like Chris Anderson but not on CRACK!!!!


----------



## SirCharles34

BEEZ said:


> Him and John Cox both. They are both garbage. John Cox claim to fame is that hes the cousin of Kobe Bryant. Way to go John


Cox looked good tonight against Utah. He can drill the 3.


----------



## SirCharles34

Coatesvillain said:


> Looks like all the progress that Lou Williams had at the end of the regular season has gone down the drain. With lesser talent around him and vs lesser competition he's settling back into the mode of a scorer.
> 
> What we know about him is that he can get into the lane at will (he was getting to the line almost at will Vs the pros), but everything else has reset. I'm kinda disappointed in his approach to summer league, this is where he's supposed to work on running the team and continue to develop his skills as a point. What good does his putting up 32 points do? We already knew he was capable of this.
> 
> Hopefully the coaches instill the importance of him developing his PG skills, that is the difference between him being a potential starter and a reserve. As of right now he's a poor man's Tony Parker, but I think even Parker (as a rookie) was more capable of creating for others.


Damn, sounds like you're describing another Allen Iverson.


----------



## SirCharles34

Just got NBA tv and finished watching the 2nd half of the 76er /Utah game. Amundson looked good. He was scrappy and aggressive. Jason Smith surprised the hell out of me with his offense game. His D needs work. When Bobby Jones got beat to the hoop he didn't rotate to cover. 

This is my 2nd summer league game and it would be better if the announcers would give updates as to who is on the court plus their stats, ht,wt, etc... Didn't see Carney or Lou Williams in the game. The announcer made a comment about not another injury when Jason Smith went down briefly but didn't mention who was injured on the sixers? 

Cox, like I said earlier was knocking down some 3's.

Anyway, 6ers won and the team looked good.


----------



## benfica

Louis Amundson got some hops and quick jumper, seems to have his hand on every offensive board.

He will be playing in the NBA for someone for sure.

Found this from last years predraft workouts:
North Carolina’s David Noel tested as the top athlete in the draft. He was followed by Arkansas’ Ronnie Brewer, Louisiana Lafayette’s Dwyane Mitchell, Michigan’s Daniel Horton, Memphis’ Rodney Carney, Villanova’s Randy Foye, Louisville’s Taquan Dean, Georgetown’s Brandon Bowman, Maryland’s Nik Caner-Medley and UNLV’s Louis Amundson.

looks like Louis Amundson is a pretty good athlete at 6'9".


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

SirCharles34 said:


> Damn, sounds like you're describing another Allen Iverson.


There is a certain amount of truth to that statement charles,now williams will never be as good as iverson but he has the same problem that iverson did when he came into the league,he`s undersized and not a natural pg (never will be either),he`s a 20 min a game backup at the 2.

this franchise just needs to stop trying to force square pegs into round holes


----------



## iversonfan 349

where can you watch summerleague games


----------



## SirCharles34

iversonfan 349 said:


> where can you watch summerleague games


I didn't even know I had it because typically, you would have to pay extra for the NBA TV channel. I just noticed that it came with my new cable package.

Man, I'm loving it so far because they seem to be showing a lot of 6er games. I'm watching the 6er/spurs game and Amundson's showing his D by blocking 4 shots, JSmith conts to impress (but left game w/a left ankle sprain), TYoung scored on a jordan like move to the hoop, and I would be very surprised if Lou Will doesn't get more playing time this year; he has looked very good. 

Don't know about the rest of you but to me these summer league games seem to be more competitive than NBA preseason games.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Coatesvillian: I'd have to digest and disagree. Louis Williams's mentaility as a basketball player has improved a bunch. An example of this would be in Vegas in a game against the Warriors. Do you think Rodney Carney got hot? No, he lived on Louis Williams's ability to get to the rack. Is it Jason Kidd? Hell no, but Louis Williams makes plays off of his ability to get to the rack. It's not a pure PG, and I never did expect a pure PG. I expected a guy that can come in and make plays. Louis Williams is that type of guy.


----------

